# DNS-Problems with git and https

## vlynd

Hi Folks,

I got this strange Problem with git and cloning https-Repositories.

Example with github and https://:

```

$ git clone https://github.com/rain0r/exaile-shuffle-collection.git 

Cloning into 'exaile-shuffle-collection'...

error: Could not resolve host: github.com (Timeout while contacting DNS servers) while accessing https://github.com/rain0r/exaile-shuffle-collection.git/info/refs

```

On the other hand, cloning with git:// works fine:

```

$ git clone git://github.com/rain0r/exaile-shuffle-collection.git

Cloning into 'exaile-shuffle-collection'...

remote: Counting objects: 7, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (5/5), done.

Receiving objects: 100% (7/7), done.

remote: Total 7 (delta 0), reused 7 (delta 0)

```

My git configuration:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.8.6  USE="blksha1 curl iconv perl python threads -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gtk (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -webdav -xinetd" 

```

How does this come?

----------

## sebaro

Enable WebDAV use flag.

----------

## vlynd

Unfortunately, enabling the webdav useflag didnt got it right.  :Sad: 

----------

## sebaro

It's working fine here, but I'm using stable x86 (1.7.3.4).

----------

## vlynd

I tried it now with that version:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1  USE="blksha1 cgi curl cvs iconv perl threads webdav -bash-completion -doc -emacs -gtk (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 

```

but keep getting the same error  :Sad: 

----------

## vlynd

When I am executing git clone on an https repository I get this message in dmesg:

```

Call Trace:

 [<c144c6a5>] ? printk+0x18/0x1a

 [<c107c288>] __rcu_pending+0x178/0x370

 [<c107c9fe>] rcu_check_callbacks+0x10e/0x130

 [<c1033788>] update_process_times+0x38/0x70

 [<c105f795>] tick_periodic+0x25/0x80

 [<c105f859>] tick_handle_periodic+0x19/0x80

 [<c101b01f>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x4f/0x90

 [<c144f346>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

 [<c104007b>] ? posix_timer_fn+0x9b/0xa0

 [<c1258d31>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x233/0x26f

 [<c135fdee>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x7e/0xd0

 [<c1001795>] cpu_idle+0x55/0xa0

 [<c1448c9c>] start_secondary+0x1c9/0x1cf

```

----------

## sebaro

Try "GIT_TRACE=1 git clone URL". Also remerge net-misc/curl, dev-libs/expat and git.

----------

